# Islamic Schools?



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello out there!

My wife and I are contemplating a move to Dubai from the U.S. and have children in school. We would like to know if there are any popular Islamic schools in Dubai that offer an American or British curriculum. Does such an American Islamic School or British Islamic school exist? 

If you know of any, can you please reply with the names and any information you have on them, like location, tuition, etc. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

All of the International schools teach Arabic ( compulsory), and all Muslim students( only) at these schools must participate in Islamic studies.

If your children are fluent in Arabic ( reading and writing), you may be able to sit an exam to attend some local schools- only a few positions available at selective schools).

Some mosques also offer Islamic studies for children (usually on Saturdays)


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the informaiton, I appreciate it!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

